# Need help fetching something from vapecon



## kelly22 (29/5/15)

hi guys I just wanted to find out if anybody from Sandton that's going to vapecon can fetch something from there for me n il collect on Monday or Tuesday , it's a bottle of ejuicethat somebody is giving me your help will be highly appreciated as I cannot drive n I am unable to collect at vapecon, please pm me if you are able to help , 


Kind regards KV


----------



## Q-Ball (29/5/15)

I work in Sandton and will be going to Vapecon around 2pm.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

